# Wilson Oruma Suffers Mental Disorder, Roams Lagos Streets After Being Duped N1.2bn By Pastor



## mrsam (Jan 12, 2018)

Football stakeholders in Nigeria yesterday offered to give a helping hand to former Golden Eaglets World Cup winning captain and Super Eagles midfielder, Wilson Oruma, who suffered a relapse from a fatal depression that struck him six years ago







via Newtelegraph – http://ift.tt/2EzPHLE

Get More  Nigeria Metro News


----------

